# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Combine Update Queries

## sleezy

Is it possible to run these two queries as one ? If so how do l combine them so that l issue one update 
Statement not two.


Begin Transaction
	Update EXACTUS_Fields
	Set FileName =
 		Case
			WHEN SUBSTRING(Field, 1, 3) = 'T01' THEN 'ZA31100P'
			WHEN SUBSTRING(Field, 1, 3) = 'T02' THEN 'ZA32000P'
			WHEN SUBSTRING(Field, 1, 3) = 'T03' THEN 'ZA10000P'
			WHEN SUBSTRING(Field, 1, 3) = 'T04' THEN 'ZA04300P'
			WHEN SUBSTRING(Field, 1, 3) = 'T05' THEN 'ZA31400P'
End
Go

Begin Transaction
	Update EXACTUS_Fields
	Set  QryName     = 'Exctract1'
    	,LibraryName = 'tesQry'
    	,Owner       = 'Ian Kaplan'
Commit


Q 2)

When doing a conversion from DB2 to SQL whats the best approach to use. Thesystem is not well documented and the data dictionery is not very helpful it contains insuffient data.What the best approach? Are they any articles that l can read?

----------


## tattooedscorpdc

To my knowledge you will have to still keepthis in two queries but here is a great resource for you to refer to when Migrating from DB2 to SQL Server...

http://www.microsoft.com/sqlserver/2...e-ibm-db2.aspx

Hope this helps,

Larry D 
MS Architect Evangelist

----------

